# How to connect Tata Sky + with my pc?



## rondadevil (Jul 28, 2011)

Hii,
i have a tata sky +. it gives an output of dvi. i have a 22 inch LG LED monitor which supports dvi/hdmi input. 
now the problem is that i cant find any compatible tv tuner or PCI express card to watch both TV and computer at the same time.
Please suggest me an external/internal tvtuner so that i can do the both.
Advance thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

there are many brands of external TV Tuner available.
such as Pinnacle,iBall,Intex,Enter,TechCom,PixelView


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

rondadevil said:


> Hii,
> i have a tata sky +. it gives an output of dvi. i have a 22 inch LG LED monitor which supports dvi/hdmi input.
> now the problem is that i cant find any compatible tv tuner or PCI express card to watch both TV and computer at the same time.
> Please suggest me an external/internal tvtuner so that i can do the both.
> Advance thanks.



what you need:

1. External TV Tuner that can take RCA input (audio and video) and VGA/DVI/HDMI out and 3.5mm audio out.
2. DVI to VGA converter (if the card only has VGA or S-Video out)
3. RCA Connector like *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/Composite-cables.jpg/250px-Composite-cables.jpg.

you should be able to figure out connections once you get these.

Btw, if your tata sky+ STB has DVI output, why not connect it to monitor directly and then use RCA to 3.5mm converter to connect your speakers? And if both your STB and monitor has HDMI ports, it is even easier.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 29, 2011)

if he has then he wont even posted . As said you need a tv tuner card to connect to monitor. As monitor main difference when compared to pc is this.

No support for tunner.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2011)

macho84 said:


> if he has then he wont even posted . As said you need a tv tuner card to connect to monitor. As monitor main difference when compared to pc is this.
> 
> No support for tunner.



can you please explain in english. Not able to understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

desiibond said:


> can you please explain in english.


Its in english but words r messed up..so not understandable...

@macho84: how can u compare monitor with PC...coz we use monitor only with PC..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Its in english but words r messed up..so not understandable...
> 
> @macho84: how can u compare monitor with PC...coz we use monitor only with PC..



lol, his definition of PC is wrong.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

Get this card very good when compared to cheap intex/techcomm cards tons of features & its a PCIE i am personally using it

AVerMedia AVerTV Global - TV Tuners, Media Player, IPTV and Multimedia Products - AVerTV Speedy PCI-E


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 11, 2011)

BTW one thing I want to confirm, can we change channels?? I mean I want to view one channel on TV and other Channel on PC. Is this possible?? I couldn't find any way out for this thing.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW one thing I want to confirm, can we change channels?? I mean I want to view one channel on TV and other Channel on PC. Is this possible?? I couldn't find any way out for this thing.



I Don't Think u can !


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 11, 2011)

^ i think there is no possible way for that other than to get a parallel connection


----------



## Sarath (Aug 11, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW one thing I want to confirm, can we change channels?? I mean I want to view one channel on TV and other Channel on PC. Is this possible?? I couldn't find any way out for this thing.



No. That died with the good old cable system.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2011)

one liner:
why the hell do you need a tv tuner...


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (Jun 1, 2012)

Tata sky plus connects to My HD tv through a HDMI cable,,,,my laptop has an HDMI port...cant i connect tata sky plus directly to the laptop without tv tuner because i want to use my laptop as external display...and meanwhile record the tv using some software like Windows Media Centre....any help guys?


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

Laptop/PC Supports Visual Output Only(in absence of PCI Media Input Cards).

Monitors and TV are Output Device.They only support input from HDMI,DVI,VGA etc.

STB is a Output Device.It sends Data to TV/Monitor.Collects Input from Satellite.

There are only two ways possible under any Condition.
-Either Connect STB to Display Directly.
-Connect Laptop/PC to Display Directly.

Connect STB To Laptop/PC using a External TV Tuner via RCA or any other Connection if available.And then Connect PC/Laptop to Display.

Dont mess up connecting non-input device to an input connection and a non-output device to a Output Connection.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (Jun 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Laptop/PC Supports Visual Output Only(in absence of PCI Media Input Cards).
> 
> Monitors and TV are Output Device.They only support input from HDMI,DVI,VGA etc.
> 
> ...




But my STB has only HDMI output...through which it is currently connected to my HDTV.....ie through HDMI-to-HDMI cable....i want to use the same cable to connect it to my laptop instead, as it has an HDMI port too. Cant i directly plug that HDMI Cable into my laptop's HDMI port instead of my TV's HDMI port and enjoy channels. Is it possible?


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> But my STB has only HDMI output...through which it is currently connected to my HDTV.....ie through HDMI-to-HDMI cable....i want to use the same cable to connect it to my laptop instead, as it has an HDMI port too. Cant i directly plug that HDMI Cable into my laptop's HDMI port instead of my TV's HDMI port and enjoy channels. Is it possible?



No.Not at all.

As i said Laptp's HDMI port is configured for HDMI-out Signals and STB's HDMI port too are Configured for HDMI-Out Signals.So that combo is not possible.

TV/Monitor's HDMI port are configured for HDMI-in so they will work independetly in these to combo:
TV/Monitor-to-STB--via HDMI
TV/Monitor-to-Laptop--via HDMI.

No other pairing possible in your case.


The connection is possible only b/w In-to-Out/Out-to-in-->both way it means same.


----------



## indigomain (Aug 31, 2012)

You need a capture card or Tuner for input of TATA Sky to your PC . 
here is solution.. 
Avermedia C874 - connects to your TATA sky HD STB thru component cable and from PC on USB . you can watch you TV parallely by HDMI out of this box. Also this box has IR blaster which takes your TATA sky HD STB remote control to your PC and you can change channels. 
check out price at flipcart.com

If you want cheaper solution, you need to change channel by your TATA SKY STB remote.. you can have Avermedia H727 which has all the input option HDMI/Component/Composite/ Svideo/ Tuner and records in HD mode. Its internal PCI E .. you can even go for 3D one in this if you want to convert 2D to 3D Live TV .. 

more cheaper .. go for USB one .. one side it is composite and other side RF input . now connect to your PC thru USB port..  and take your PC output to your TV thru your HDMI or DVI out option .. 



v.Na5h said:


> one liner:
> why the hell do you need a tv tuner...


----------



## nginx (Sep 16, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> one liner:
> why the hell do you need a tv tuner...



Good question. Why the hell would you need a TV Tuner Card? The Tata Sky STB has built in TV Tuner and it just sends the Audio/Video signal to the TV. Unlike regular cable, you will notice that its not possible to change or tune channels with your TV's remote when you use Tata Sky STB. What this means is that you can connect a regular PC LCD Monitor to Tata Sky's STB directly via HDMI cable and watch TV.


----------



## Niraz (Oct 14, 2012)

nginx said:


> Good question. Why the hell would you need a TV Tuner Card? The Tata Sky STB has built in TV Tuner and it just sends the Audio/Video signal to the TV. Unlike regular cable, you will notice that its not possible to change or tune channels with your TV's remote when you use Tata Sky STB. What this means is that you can connect a regular PC LCD Monitor to Tata Sky's STB directly via HDMI cable and watch TV.



I have lenovo C200 an all in one tv. If I buy a USB TV Tuner I have to type password and have to windows log in. So, I want to watch tv on it without windows login as on normal CRT and LCD without support of os through VGA to tv tuner connection. Mine pc has USB port only and STB has HDMI and RGB.  Need Help!!


----------

